# 2015 Elk Hunt Updates



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

BOOM!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I think she's client has one down this am


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> BOOM!


7:00 am - wondering what took Scotty so long to call him in.
6x6 nice heavy beams.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

bersh said:


> 7:00 am - wondering what took Scotty so long to call him in.
> 6x6 nice heavy beams.


Standing in the middle of nowhere wondering why the pic won't upload - first world problems.


----------



## DODGERDOG (Jul 1, 2015)

This is what I Michigan elk will yield as far as meat. I still have 20 pounds of jerky and 20 pounds of summer sausage coming


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

srconnell22 said:


> View attachment 189656


That is one dandy Michigan bull right there! Congrats! I have tried 3 times out in Montana to get one, I've missed once and had poor shot placement once. One day I'll get it right


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

sweet!


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice!! Congrats. Is that out by the buckwheat fields where that one skirted us Scotty?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

That is a pig! Great job guys.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Huntmich said:


> Nice!! Congrats. Is that out by the buckwheat fields where that one skirted us Scotty?


Pretty sure this is the bull that skirted us that morning. Same exact bugle and chuckle.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

One more for good measure before I go home... We are out of hunters. 

Guided by Jim Ormsbee.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Pure Michigan 7x7 killed this evening. 

Guided by Dennis Casselman.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Scotty taking his obligatory bat picture of my bull.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

DODGERDOG said:


> This is what I Michigan elk will yield as far as meat. I still have 20 pounds of jerky and 20 pounds of summer sausage coming


How does she eat Ken? How much meat did you end up with?

I'll be heading back down after my conference next week to pick mine up and trying to get an idea of how many coolers to bring. We got to eat some of mine and he eats very well.


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

Congrats to all the successful hunters. Those are some trophy's for sure.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> Pretty sure this is the bull that skirted us that morning. Same exact bugle and chuckle.
> 
> View attachment 189738



Nice bull! Is that a food plot it's in?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

TVCJohn said:


> Nice bull! Is that a food plot it's in?


It's a buckwheat field planted by the DNR for wildlife habitat with funds provided by the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Called today to check on the count. We are at 40 taken out of 64 tags with four days left to hunt.


----------



## DODGERDOG (Jul 1, 2015)

Hanging weight 350 lbs. 70 lbs of burger alone. All meat bone in. Bring some coolers!! Eats great. Tender and delicious.


srconnell22 said:


> Called today to check on the count. We are at 40 taken out of 64 tags with four days left to hunt.


 I bet a lot of that has to do with the weather we've been having


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

DODGERDOG said:


> Hanging weight 350 lbs. 70 lbs of burger alone. All meat bone in. Bring some coolers!! Eats great. Tender and delicious.


She was a nice cow, and a bit bigger than we were guessing. I wish I would have gotten a weight on mine, but every time someone asks I seem to keep adding a few pounds.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

srconnell22 said:


> Called today to check on the count. We are at 40 taken out of 64 tags with four days left to hunt.


I would have figured a few more as we know of 5 of them in the last hunt (not counting the PM hunter).


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

DODGERDOG said:


> Hanging weight 350 lbs. 70 lbs of burger alone. All meat bone in. Bring some coolers!! Eats great. Tender and delicious.
> I bet a lot of that has to do with the weather we've been having


I'm surprised as the bulls are talking and the mornings were nice and crisp.

I have 3 of those big 150 qt coolers I'm bringing, and I'm mulling bringing one more, just in case. I'm getting mine boned out, but the bull probably weighed 600+ lbs (I think more) so we'll see.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

bersh said:


> I'm surprised as the bulls are talking and the mornings were nice and crisp.
> 
> I have 3 of those big 150 qt coolers I'm bringing, and I'm mulling bringing one more, just in case. I'm getting mine boned out, but the bull probably weighed 600+ lbs (I think more) so we'll see.


I brought an entire boned out and processed bull (200#) back from Idaho in a 170 qt and it was only about 2/3 full.


----------



## DODGERDOG (Jul 1, 2015)

bersh said:


> She was a nice cow, and a bit bigger than we were guessing. I wish I would have gotten a weight on mine, but every time someone asks I seem to keep adding a few pounds.





QDMAMAN said:


> I brought an entire boned out and processed bull (200#) back from Idaho in a 170 qt and it was only about 2/3 full.


Those boxes full of meat in my picture are approximately 16" x 24" x 4" Nine of them if that helps to give you an idea


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Good job Scotty.


----------



## trapper ed (Sep 9, 2011)

srconnell22 said:


> Called today to check on the count. We are at 40 taken out of 64 tags with four days left to hunt.


 Don't rub it in. I still have four days. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## trapper ed (Sep 9, 2011)

If any body out there want's to know what guide NOT to go with send me a pm and we will talk.


----------



## trapper ed (Sep 9, 2011)

DODGERDOG said:


> This is what I Michigan elk will yield as far as meat. I still have 20 pounds of jerky and 20 pounds of summer sausage coming


 Who did you take your Elk to?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Pure Michigan 7x7 killed this evening.
> 
> Guided by Dennis Casselman.
> 
> View attachment 189787



Just found out that the Pure Michigan hunter video taped his hunt!


----------



## Williamsk39 (Sep 7, 2015)

That was so EXCITING! How amazing!


----------



## DODGERDOG (Jul 1, 2015)

srconnell22 said:


> Just found out that the Pure Michigan hunter video taped his hunt!


that is awesome.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

srconnell22 said:


> Called today to check on the count. We are at 40 taken out of 64 tags with four days left to hunt.


64 tags and 34,000 or more applicants = 0.0018% chance of drawing a tag. F*** that. I'll go out west before I even put in for one. Bigger bulls, bigger country. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10856_10893-28291--,00.html


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

dlawrence1 fair enough, but for people like me, I was never going to be able to afford a hunt out west. In '13 I drew an Any Elk tag. I shot a very nice bull, (2nd biggest typical in MI that year according to CBM). I had 8 chances built up. It was well worth it for me to apply those eight years. I have many years of hunting experience and shot my bull without a guide. I would not reccomend that for most hunters. But I was on a very limited budget and had no choice.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rockoloco, that is awesome! Can you post a picture of it? Don't get me wrong I would love to be able to hunt for elk right here, it is most definitely the cheaper way to go, but I am not a 8 years or more kind of patient guy. My good friend from the Army is from Montana and I have been out there with him a few times. Only had to pay for tags, gas and food. Granted that still isn't as cheap as it would be to drive 4 hours north.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

dlawrence1 said:


> 64 tags and 34,000 or more applicants = 0.0018% chance of drawing a tag. F*** that. I'll go out west before I even put in for one. Bigger bulls, bigger country.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10856_10893-28291--,00.html


You're kind of missing the point. It only takes a couple minutes and $4 to throw in a chance. If you get drawn, awesome. If not, no big deal. It's not about expecting to get a tag or shooting a B&C monster, its about having a once in a lifetime opportunity to hunt elk in Michigan knowing that so few people will get a chance to do it.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I get the point of it, I would just rather walk across mountains in Montana or another state to get that chance of shooting a nice bull.


----------



## DODGERDOG (Jul 1, 2015)

dlawrence1 said:


> Rockoloco, that is awesome! Can you post a picture of it? Don't get me wrong I would love to be able to hunt for elk right here, it is most definitely the cheaper way to go, but I am not a 8 years or more kind of patient guy. My good friend from the Army is from Montana and I have been out there with him a few times. Only had to pay for tags, gas and food. Granted that still isn't as cheap as it would be to drive 4 hours north.


I have done both of them. Outwest if you times here in Michigan


bersh said:


> You're kind of missing the point. It only takes a couple minutes and $4 to throw in a chance. If you get drawn, awesome. If not, no big deal. It's not about expecting to get a tag or shooting a B&C monster, its about having a once in a lifetime opportunity to hunt elk in Michigan knowing that so few people will get a chance to do it.


I totally agree. I have done multiple out west hunts and my one Michigan hunt. Outwest was beautiful great terrain and unbelievable scenery, Michigan brought it's own excitement to the hunt. It is a lottery, just like the lotto, I don't expect to win every time I play but when I do and I'm going to celebrate it ! To be able to take it in elk in my home state was an awesome experience


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would love to see which public land unit (that doesn't require a multi-year wait to pull a tag) out west is producing bigger bulls than Michigan does consistently. I would easily say 90% of the bulls I've ever seen come back here from OTC or easily drawn units out west are dinks that I wouldn't take a second look at here. Just my opinion.


----------



## DODGERDOG (Jul 1, 2015)

srconnell22 said:


> I would love to see which public land unit (that doesn't require a multi-year wait to pull a tag) out west is producing bigger bulls than Michigan does consistently. I would easily say 90% of the bulls I've ever seen come back here from OTC or easily drawn units out west are dinks that I wouldn't take a second look at here. Just my opinion.


 My bull from Colorado was smaller than Scott's that he got from here in Michigan this year


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

dlawrence1 said:


> 64 tags and 34,000 or more applicants = 0.0018% chance of drawing a tag. F*** that. I'll go out west before I even put in for one. Bigger bulls, bigger country.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10856_10893-28291--,00.html


Just so there are no errors in communication here: 

100 state tags this year. 
11 tribal tags this year. 
3 pure Michigan tags this year. 

If you applied for both the state and pure Michigan draw, you'd have a chance at drawing one of 103 tags, 33 of which would allow you the opportunity to kill a bull. 

From there, once you draw the tag, you have to find and cleanly harvest a bull in country that is across the board 10x thicker than anything out west. 

Each location has its advantages and disadvantages, to each their own. Would I like to go out west someday and kill a bull? Sure. But I certainly wouldn't skip Michigan's elk season to do it. 

Pennsylvania on the other hand, if the seasons overlap, ya'll are on your own!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Straight out of the DNR here are this years chances for drawing tags. Would I love to hunt here, yes. Have I put in for a tag, yes. Will I wait for it and not go out west, hell no. I agree both have their advantages and disadvantages. The beauty of mountains out west has just got me hooked, I've tried to get my wife to pick up and move, that's a hell no lol
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/elk_drawing_statistics_492914_7.pdf


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

Elk hunting isn't about harvesting a toad every year. To most its about the experience and none better than spent in the mountains. I would much rather shoot a rag horn in the mountains than a 300"er in Michigan just a better all around experience to me. Not to mention you can hunt out west every year and on top of that build points for great units. You can take nice bulls in OTC units out west some guys have it down and stick nice bulls almost every year in OTC units so thats def not something that can't be done just not easy to do. Big bulls exist in OTC areas but you need the right combination of things for a unit to consistantly have a couple of em. Not to mention there are a lot of units that are draw but can be drawn with 0 points. You can't really compare michigan to OTC units because Mich is not OTC thats not a even comparison and in several limited units that can be drawn in your lifetime guaranteed you will have a good shot at 350"+ bull those units out west are much more realistic to draw than Mich as well. Some of those units can be drawn several times in a lifetime. I know of at least several units that I can hunt every couple years where a 300" bull is almost a guarantee on public during rifle season but I'm building points in the state for a better unit where I'm shooting a 330+. I know a guy that hunted that unit i'm after last season took a 370" 2nd day. After I burn those points on the OIL bull I'm hunting the other unit every other year for 280-320s. Nice thing is I can shoot decent bulls in easy to draw areas in other states and elk hunt every year I can make it out which is more important to me than just size. Now hunting in Michigan is an additional opportunity but would not be my first choice but if one draws it they are in for a special hunt that limited guys do closer to home with a chance at a good bull. If I were lucky in Mich I'd hunt mich and out west have to scratch that itch of being in the mountains just something about chasing animals in vast mountain terrain.


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats to all who drew this year and those who have punched tags. Elk hunting is one of the few big game animals where it can really bring a group of guys working together to make it happen and often times its WE harvested a Elk not I.


----------



## Williamsk39 (Sep 7, 2015)

I think I will still put in for it seeing it might just take years to possibly get one. During that time I'll be gaining experience in hunting now


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

dlawrence1 said:


> Rockoloco, that is awesome! Can you post a picture of it? Don't get me wrong I would love to be able to hunt for elk right here, it is most definitely the cheaper way to go, but I am not a 8 years or more kind of patient guy. My good friend from the Army is from Montana and I have been out there with him a few times. Only had to pay for tags, gas and food. Granted that still isn't as cheap as it would be to drive 4 hours north.







  








Bull Elk from Area F




__
Rockokloco


__
Dec 15, 2013




I shot this bull Monday morning. I'm trying to figure out how to attach these pix to a post in...









  








Bull Elk from Area F




__
Rockokloco


__
Dec 15, 2013




I shot this bull Monday morning.





View media item 110746




  








Michigan Elk Hunt




__
Rockokloco


__
Dec 12, 2013


__
elk




Got him on the third day. 6X6, 550 lbs., green score 280. 92 Yd shot. Custom Mauser 30-06, Rem...


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

Rockokloco said:


> Bull Elk from Area F
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He dressed out at 550.


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

Rockokloco said:


> He dressed out at 550.


He scored 288 4/8. DNR said he was 10 1/2 years old


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

Silver Addiction said:


> Congrats to all who drew this year and those who have punched tags. Elk hunting is one of the few big game animals where it can really bring a group of guys working together to make it happen and often times its WE harvested a Elk not I.


Silver, you are correct. I took two of my six brothers with me on that hunt. They offered to help, and they were a tremendous help. There were two other guys that helped us drag him the three hundreds yards to the trailer. They offered to help, I didn't ask them to. It is an incredible feeling getting that manila envelope from the DNR. If you get one down everyone wants to help. I think it was Bersh who explained it best in his blog post earlier in this thread.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rockokloco, your picture doesn't want to load on ohub.


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

dlawrence1 said:


> Rockokloco, your picture doesn't want to load on ohub.


I downloaded these pics to the Michigan Sportsman web site


dlawrence1 said:


> Rockokloco, your picture doesn't want to load on ohub.


Sorry, don't know what ohub is. When I view this thread on my laptop, the pics are embedded in the thread.


----------



## captjansen (Jan 22, 2012)

srconnell22 said:


> Just found out that the Pure Michigan hunter video taped his hunt!


Awesome, Mike. Congratulations again. Obviously I should have hung around for one more evening of hunting. Brian did a great job on the video camera. I look forward to seeing my dad's cow harvest as well. Dennis and Denny did a great job. I hope I get my chance some day. I figure I have about a 25% chance of getting a cow tag over the next 25 years, and about a half percent chance of getting a bull tag. -Mike


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ohub is the phone app for this website


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

dlawrence1 said:


> I get the point of it, I would just rather walk across mountains in Montana or another state to get that chance of shooting a nice bull.


Great picture and beautiful country. I love hunting the west. I don't view it as an either/or proposition. I don't buy lottery tickets or gamble but I've always just thrown in my $4. As always I got my notice from the state that I'm a big loser BUT, my son snagged a December bull tag and we are both thrilled. This will be a unique hunting experience that, frankly, I figured I'd never get to participate in and I look forward to it on it's own merits.


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats on your sons draw I'm sure it will be a great hunt you will be talking about for a long time. As for Elk hunting goes it never hurts to apply to as many limited hunts as possible it all adds up to increase your chances of drawing a limited tag. Slim to none chances add over time. For $4 for an additional opportunity to hunt thousand times yes apply at least thats the way I see it someone has to draw and you have to play to win. I wish all elk apps were $4 i'd apply to a lot more of em!


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

Taken on September 11th by Joe Smith
Guide: Alvin Sitkiewicz
3 yr. old 5x5

After Scotty's hunter got his Bull, it's believed that this Bull picked up the Cows that were with Scotty's Hunter's Bull. We caught up with him later that evening, laying down in a buck wheat field with seven cows. Joe shot him that evening and recovered him the next morning.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> Taken on September 11th by Joe Smith
> Guide: Alvin Sitkiewicz
> 3 yr. old 5x5
> 
> ...


I'd agree with this. My bull had cows stashed in the timber that Scotty and I heard right before I shot. After I shot and the bull was down, there was a lot of bugling going on to the west. I shot at 7:00ish, and there was still bugling after 10:00 am. We also heard a lot of bugling before daylight coming from more than the bulls that Dan (Jammer's hunter) and I shot. 

Glad you guys found him. Jammer is a tracking fool.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I know I said I was done before, but I was able to sneak away for an evening hunt on Sunday. 

Ed and his father with Ed's September 2015 cow.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

:lol:


srconnell22 said:


> I would love to see which public land unit (that doesn't require a multi-year wait to pull a tag) out west is producing bigger bulls than Michigan does consistently. I would easily say 90% of the bulls I've ever seen come back here from OTC or easily drawn units out west are dinks that I wouldn't take a second look at here. Just my opinion.


From the looks of the bulls you guys are consistently putting on the ground this is very true. I have hunted Colorado for 20+ years now. I go to the same spot with the same friends and will be back there in just over 2 weeks. For me, it is now more about the entire trip itself than the elk, (and some big mule deer). Given the chance at a Michigan bull I would definitely skip Colorado for a year and you would be my first call. Best part of Michigan's elk hunt, at least from the pictures, there seems to be very little packing them out. Best part of Colorado....we have a spring right next to the cabin where Coors just seems to bubble from the earth :lol:. Seriously.....the country is just spectacular I cannot get enough.



srconnell22 said:


> From there, once you draw the tag, you have to find and cleanly harvest a bull in country that is across the board 10x thicker than anything out west.


Not having been to your spots I still have to believe if I put you in the dark timber on the north slope of Taylor Mesa you might only say 2x thicker...


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

I just called the Atlanta check station, and if I understood the numbers correctly, all 15 bull tags were filled, and 28 cows were taken, for a total of 43 out of 50 state tags filled. In addition, all 3 pure Michigan hunters got bulls, and 2 tribal tags were filled (out of 5).


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

bersh said:


> I just called the Atlanta check station, and if I understood the numbers correctly, all 15 bull tags were filled, and 28 cows were taken, for a total of 43 out of 50 state tags filled. In addition, all 3 pure Michigan hunters got bulls, and 2 tribal tags were filled (out of 5).


I'm not sure my tribal numbers are correct, as I think there were 11 tribal tags issued and they are good for the entire season, but as far as they knew only two had been filled so far.


----------



## trapper ed (Sep 9, 2011)

srconnell22 said:


> I know I said I was done before, but I was able to sneak away for an evening hunt on Sunday.
> 
> Ed and his father with Ed's September 2015 cow.
> 
> View attachment 191546


 Thank you Scott for getting me my Elk and for posting the pict. my computer wont recognize my phone. Fyi if you go Elk hunting don't use a 7mm rem. mag. found one slug in the hide behind the opposite shoulder and one in the heart. no pass through at 150 -160 yrds.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

trapper ed said:


> Thank you Scott for getting me my Elk and for posting the pict. my computer wont recognize my phone. Fyi if you go Elk hunting don't use a 7mm rem. mag. found one slug in the hide behind the opposite shoulder and one in the heart. no pass through at 150 -160 yrds.


Dead elk = dead elk - 7mm sounds like it worked just fine. They are tough critters, and unless you're shooting a cannon I doubt you'll get a pass-through. Finding the slug in the opposite side hide is just about perfect as all the energy was dumped into her. When I talked to the guys at the butcher that cut mine up (they are also a game ranch), they mentioned they rarely see pass-through on elk, and they have seen/processed quite a few of them over the years. 

Glad it worked out for you, hopefully the DNR gets in touch with your original guide and gets him off the list.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Like many have mentioned. I think best part of drawing a MI tag is that many of your friends and family can experience it with you. Don't get me wrong, I love the west for its pure beauty but hope I get that lucky envelope one of these years


----------



## Kdub99 (Sep 27, 2015)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> Taken on September 11th by Joe Smith
> Guide: Alvin Sitkiewicz
> 3 yr. old 5x5
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Williamsk39 said:


> Where do you hunt for elk? Im very new but would love to participate in the december hunt. Any advice on locations and gun? Thanks!
> 
> hunt


It's a lottery, and it works a lot like the normal lottery (you have a very slim chance of winning). There is certainly no harm in putting in for it every year though, your only loss is a few dollars. If you really want to go elk hunting, plan a trip out west. IMO hunting unpressured Michigan elk on private land is no fun. If I get a tag though, I'm not saying I wouldn't go try to fill it!


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

trapper ed said:


> Thank you Scott for getting me my Elk and for posting the pict. my computer wont recognize my phone. Fyi if you go Elk hunting don't use a 7mm rem. mag. found one slug in the hide behind the opposite shoulder and one in the heart. no pass through at 150 -160 yrds.


Shot mine with a 30-06. It went between ribs going in, took out both lungs, and hit a rib on the opposite side, then stopped at the hide. He stood for 12-15 seconds and fell in his tracks. IMO shot placement is more important than caliber. I know a woman who shot her 5x5 with a .243. It was dead before it hit the ground.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Lamarsh said:


> It's a lottery, and it works a lot like the normal lottery (you have a very slim chance of winning). There is certainly no harm in putting in for it every year though, your only loss is a few dollars. If you really want to go elk hunting, plan a trip out west. IMO hunting unpressured Michigan elk on private land is no fun. If I get a tag though, I'm not saying I wouldn't go try to fill it!


It's obvious you know nothing about Michigan elk hunting with regards to pressure...


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm not sure why there is even a debate about hunting elk in MI vs out west. Other than the fact you're elk hunting, it's an oranges to apples comparison. I've hunted in Alaska, and can appreciate the things mentioned about different terrain, scenery, etc. That being said, having an opportunity to shoot an elk in Michigan, knowing that it's pretty much impossible to get a tag, is incredibly rewarding. Anyone that thinks it's easy needs to ask the 7 hunters that didn't fill their tags during the first hunt how easy it was. Read firefighter's blog and see how easy it was for him. Scott Connell made it relatively easy for me, but he and his cohorts work many months out of the year scouting to make it easier for their clients. Scotty's truck has over 200k on the clock, most of which has been logged scouting and hunting. Ask them how easy it is.

There is a lot of area to hunt elk in Michigan, but knowing the terrain, where the elk are at, and how to get to the animals is just as challenging here as anywhere else. Factor in the closed zone, private land, and everything else and it's a lot more daunting than some seem to think. Living 6 hours away and knowing this was the only chance I'd get to do it in my life, I wasn't about to risk it and not hire a guide. I have a feeling that if I were to go out west and hire a guide, my odds of connecting would have been similar to here. I can pretty much guarantee it would cost me a lot more to do it out west than I spent to do it here. Not that money is a huge factor in the equation, but it's certainly part of it(a big part of it if you ask my wife).

All that being said, if you guys want to hunt out west, and have the time and means to do so, more power to you. Saying you're not going to bother to even apply to hunt elk in Michigan because it's better out west only shows that you are indeed missing the point. 

Elk hunting is incredibly addicting, and now that I've done it I plan to make a trip one of these years, just need to find the time and money to do so. Until then, I'll keep reliving the hunt I had this year with fond memories with the hopes that one day my son will get the same opportunity.


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I was in Pigeon River SF Wed-Fri & had a giant bull broadside at 150 yards for a minute. Got some pics& video, but the auto focused on close trees and not the bull. I keep waiting to get drawn. Some awesome bugling too.


----------



## DODGERDOG (Jul 1, 2015)

Early elk season saw 50 Michigan hunters harvest 43 elk.

Having trouble viewing this email? View it as a Web page.






*Statewide DNR News*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Oct. 7, 2015

Contact: Katie Keen, 989-385-0336

*Successful early elk hunting season in the books*






Michigan’s early elk season is now over, leaving many happy hunters with full freezers and memories for a lifetime.

“It was perfect! The hunt was above and beyond my expectations, very thorough and very professional,” said Dale Grelewicz of Twin Lakes. Grelewicz harvested his once-in-a-lifetime bull elk, with his wife Jeanne at his side, on Aug. 26. 

The early elk season was made up of three, four-day hunts starting Aug. 25. Fifty state hunters had 12 days to harvest their elk, and 43 of them were successful in doing so. The early elk season is unique because it takes place during the rut, when calling can be effective, increasing the potential for some exciting interactions.

“Throughout the season we have had excellent weather,” said DNR wildlife biologist Jennifer Kleitch. “Weather is always a big factor in hunting, and a hunt in late August, for large animals like elk, can sometimes be difficult if the weather is too warm and animals don’t move much.”

For the early elk season, 35 licenses were issued for antlerless elk and 15 for bulls. Of the 43 elk that were harvested, 28 were antlerless and 15 were bulls. 

Over 36,000 Michigan residents applied to hunt elk this year, and 100 were selected via a random, weighted lottery, which began in 2003. This system provides some advantage to hunters who apply consistently year after year, while still offering an opportunity to all applicants.

“I had been applying for over 20 years,” said Grelewicz.







Elk hunting in Michigan, which has occurred annually for state residents since 1984, is an effective management tool biologists have used to maintain elk herd numbers, composition and even distribution. The early elk hunt is designed to address crop damage or other private-land concerns by managing elk primarily in agricultural areas.

The December, or late, elk hunt will begin Dec. 5, and 50 more state hunters will have nine days to pursue elk in northern Michigan.

“We are all looking forward to the late elk hunt,” said Kleitch. “With the chance of snow on the ground, it’s a whole different hunt and experience.”

To learn more about elk in Michigan, including their comeback story, visit mi.gov/elk.

/*Editors, please note:* Accompanying photos are available below for download. Suggested captions follow.

*early elk hunt:* Dale Grelewicz of Twin Lakes (in orange vest) harvested his bull during the early elk hunt.

*elk check:* DNR wildlife biologists field-age elk by looking at tooth wear at check stations, where hunters provide information about their hunt./




early elk hunt.jpg
elk check.jpg


The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state’s natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.

     
MANAGE SUBSCRIPTIONS | UNSUBSCRIBE ALL | CONTACT US | HELP

This email was sent to [email protected]using GovDelivery, on behalf of: Michigan DNR · Constitution Hall, 525 W. Allegan St., PO Box 30028 Lansing MI 48909 · 1-800-439-1420


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

December hunt starts tomorrow - good luck to all the lucky hunters and take it all in as it's quite an experience.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

My wife and I have both drawn bull tags for Michigan. Hers in 99 with lots of time to scout so we did it just the 2 of us. Four days of fantastic hunting before she filled her tag.
Mine was in 2006 with less time to scout so I hired a guide. Also fantastic and great to have the extra help after the shot. 
One note on guides though, don't just hire the first one you contact. Prices and personalities vary. One I talked to was very expensive and all business. The one I went with made the whole hunt fun and comfortable, his family even joined us in camp.
Good luck to all the hunters and keep applying for the rest of you.
BTW, my wife applied maybe twice before she was drawn. It took me 22 years to get mine.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Buckbaker said:


> One note on guides though, don't just hire the first one you contact. Prices and personalities vary. One I talked to was very expensive and all business. The one I went with made the whole hunt fun and comfortable, his family even joined us in camp.
> Good luck to all the hunters and keep applying for the rest of you.
> BTW, my wife applied maybe twice before she was drawn. It took me 22 years to get mine.


Agreed. At this point though if folks haven't hired a guide they might be out of luck/not have a choice. As noted in this thread and others, there are a few dud guides, but there are some great ones as well. I had a great experience with Scott Connell, and the guides he works with are all top notch. Don't just shop by price, as from what I heard, witnessed, and experienced this is a classic case of you get what you pay for. There are expectations from both the hunter and the guide, so it's important to find one that suites your style and for you to fit theirs.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

bersh said:


> Agreed. At this point though if folks haven't hired a guide they might be out of luck/not have a choice. As noted in this thread and others, there are a few dud guides, but there are some great ones as well. I had a great experience with Scott Connell, and the guides he works with are all top notch. Don't just shop by price, as from what I heard, witnessed, and experienced this is a classic case of you get what you pay for. There are expectations from both the hunter and the guide, so it's important to find one that suites your style and for you to fit theirs.


Best bet...if you want a guide pick one that you a comfortable with and hunts like you like to hunt. Worry about price last. You will probably only hunt a Michigan elk once, don't skimp.
BTW my guide was very cheap. He did it for fun and not for a living. He knew the area well and was personable. He told me that he and his dad actually guided for years before they even bothered to see what others were charging. Also, he allowed my friend to come along at no extra cost, one guide I talked too charge. $100/person to tag along. He said the more friends ment less effort dragging.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

I think the moral of the story is to do your homework if you're going to hire a guide.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

bersh said:


> December hunt starts tomorrow - good luck to all the lucky hunters and take it all in as it's quite an experience.


Sorry, apparently I don't know how to read a calendar. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dodgerdog, 

Your 13 minute long hunt record is no longer intact. ;-)


----------

